# Moin



## Dropdead (24. August 2006)

Bin neu hier und freue mich auf rege Teilnahme in den Foren!

Mein Interessenschwerpunkt liegt bei Enduros und Leichtfreeridern. Ich fahre zur Zeit noch ein Canyon FX 4000, aber das sollte sich nächstes Jahr ändern.

Sonstige Interessen sind snowboarden, Musik hören und natürlich Party machen.

Gruß aus OWL,

Maik aka Dropdead


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Du hast sooo schöne Bällchen richtig was los in diesem Forum hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

Ooh, der erste der mich begrüßt in diesem Forum, und das obwohl ich schon 1 1/2 Jahre hier bin

Die Interessen haben sich inzwischen aber geändert!
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Trail


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Hey ich habe auch mal ein Foto von Dir kommentiert


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

Jung, du nimmst die falschen Tabletten...


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Nee das sind die richtigen aber leider teurer geworden. Ich habe langeweile ichmuss mal dringend wieder Biken Scheiss Arbeit ich gehe da echt nur aus reiner Gier hin wenn die mir das geld auch so überweisen würden wäre das auch viel praktischer


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

Dosis verringert?


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Ja vom Biken, leider, aber Bald kann man ja wieder zum Adrenalin Dealer nach Winterberg.


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

geil son Privat Thred oder? Poste mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)




----------



## KONA_pepe (5. März 2008)

Dropdead... ich glaub da is einer verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

Nein, eher fanatisch


----------



## KONA_pepe (5. März 2008)

Kommt aufs selbe raus... Er will eh nur Fi**en


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

wasn hier? aber nich euch ihr habt zu viele Haare


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)




----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Hier habe ich was da wird der Dropdead sicher Scha(r)f



rasier dich mal wieder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

*hrrr* 

zieht sich das hier jemand von euch an?






könnte ich wild werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Lachkrampf sch.........


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

noch besser:


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Die Interessen haben sich inzwischen aber geändert!


Jetzt verstehe ich auch wie das wirklich gemeint war


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)




----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

so jetzt nochmal was für dich mein süsser.


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2008)

Ihr habt ja nen schatten^^ ach und mike nein leider morgen keine zeit muss facharbeit machen muss am Fr abgeben.........


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

Ich fände das lustig mit so Tierkostümen zu biken und das ganze zu filmen. 
Aber das ausleihen kostet alleine 170,-


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Ja klar haben wir den wir sind doch keine Vampire.
@ MukkiMan du hast auch einen ich habe ihn genau gesehen in Db.


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Die sprüche dann: "Ich habe heute eine Biene aufm Rad gesehen hohoho" 
das hier schon gesehen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f06yLsvNJ2s


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

das nenne ich einen Antritt wer schafft das mit nem Highroller Supertacky?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coj2wfPouuk&feature=related


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

wir können ja mal 'nen contest machen. (wenn du die reifen bezahlst)


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2008)

Ich will auch ein fixed bike^^ 

Sagt mal mädels was meint ihr den The One legion oder den Vegas ??


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Mache ich aber nur Highroller supertacky und die durch Burnout vernichtet wurden. Slowreezay wäre auch io


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

@MukkiMan
Legion, legion, legion.
Ich nehme jetzt doch einen SixSixOne Flight.
ein kleines steinchen innen Freilauf und fertig.


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

bei deinem bike würde ich den vegas nehmen


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Das ist so richtig Krank!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYB7CpwxcUw&NR=1


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2008)

das hat nen bmxer auch mal gemacht aber aufer straße und richtig locker


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Mit dem Burnout oder mit dem Überrollen?


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

^hast du noch den link zu dem video wo der typ an einem tag mehrere spots fährt? fährt in flip flops und mit nem normalen rad los. @mukki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

mit dem Helm ist er jetzt ja richtig weit gekommen wa?


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2008)

nee habe ich leider nicht mehr habe ich gestern auch noch gesucht ^^ 

Ja leute diskutiert das mal mittem Helm los gogogogo


----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

^Troy Lee

Nee, im ernst, ich finde der Vegas passt farblich besser zu deiner Karre (weiß und grün).


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2008)

wÃ¼rde ich einen troy so um 200â¬ bekommen wÃ¼rde dann ja auf jeden ... was hast du eigentlich fÃ¼r ein model?


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2008)

Achja hat mal einer jetzt eine ICQ nummer?


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Pappelapapp ich habe hier die geilste alternative gefunde ist auch eine Ecke günstiger





der Dropdead hat den Steve Peat deswegen muss der jetzt ohne Helm fahren.
Finde ich nicht ok.




der scheint sehr sicher zu sein aber die Belüftung soll echt für die wurst sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (5. März 2008)

ICQ läuft bei mir nicht, ich kriege immer die nachricht das mir keine nummer zugeteilt werden kann

ich habe den steve peat helm.

Edit: aus dem helm kannst du zur not noch deine suppe löffeln!


----------



## Fattire (5. März 2008)

Jarwohl Kamerrrad
das waren noch zeiten




Sattelstütze GT!!!!


----------



## MukkiMan (6. März 2008)

Ohhh leute ich komm nicht weiter mit der Helm farbe ^^ und das wetter ist auch kake................................................

*heul*


----------



## Dropdead (6. März 2008)

Entweder wie das Bike oder wie die Klamotten, oder nach persönlichen vorlieben.


----------



## MukkiMan (6. März 2008)

hmm mal überlege ich werde mir die grüne platzangst kaufen und habe ein grünes google und grüne felgen und werde ein grünes trikot bekommen da passt was rotes und schwarzes nicht rein.... hmm werden dann wohl den knalliegen vegas nehmen muss nur gucken wie ich den dann bei chainreaktion bestelle weil der is erst ab den 07.04 wieder vorrätig...


----------



## MukkiMan (6. März 2008)

am we wird gutes wedder. wollte ich mal anmerken..... ^^


----------



## Dropdead (6. März 2008)

jep, sonntag fahren!


----------



## MukkiMan (6. März 2008)

wieso sonntag erst? wie isses mit samstag?


----------



## Dropdead (6. März 2008)

wetteronline sagt regen!


----------



## MukkiMan (6. März 2008)

hmm wetter. com sagt regen am sonntag und samstag jutes wetter..... 

oder? ..^^ ach schaun wa dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (7. März 2008)

Tja ich muss arbeide


----------



## Dropdead (7. März 2008)

Armes TuckTuck


----------



## Fattire (7. März 2008)

Wenn ich dich kriege Bürschchen.


----------



## Dropdead (7. März 2008)




----------



## Fattire (7. März 2008)

Dann wirst du verflucht und dann wird dir sowas öfter passieren






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MukkiMan (9. März 2008)

Hallo, tut mir leid das ich nicht mehr gekommen bin am Sa. aber ich habe erstmal gemerkt wie viel ich noch machen muss für die Facharbeit.... sitzte immer noch daran 

aber mal was ganz anderes wie sieht es aus mit Willingen in den Osterferien?


----------



## Dropdead (9. März 2008)

Lässt sich drüber reden. Ich bin über Ostern höchstwahrscheinlich bei meiner Mum. Bock nehme ich dann wohl auch mit!


----------



## MukkiMan (9. März 2008)

wo wohnt deine mum eigentlich?


----------



## Dropdead (9. März 2008)

In Schlangen, in der Nähe von Paderborn. Ich fahre von da ca. 1 1/2 Stunden bis ins Sauerland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (10. März 2008)

hmm jo das geht ja kannste ja mit günni zusammenfahren^^


----------



## half-devil333 (11. März 2008)

ist das hier euer spam fred?


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

sieht wohl so aus. haste dir mal die erste seite angeguckt


----------



## half-devil333 (11. März 2008)

ja hab ich  ich mag auch tier kostüme beim dh  ich will aber ein hasenkostüm^^

dieses we dberg?


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

gut das ich meine bösen sachen wieder rausgenommen habe wa?


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

wenn das wetter hält auf jeden fall. aber morgen lassen wir erstmal den sturm über uns ergehen.

hier mal ein hase, nur für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Gayles Bönny


----------



## half-devil333 (11. März 2008)

ja das würd schon goil kommen! aber ein weißes mit pink/rosa an den ohren wäre ja noch besser!


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Hey Halber Teufel warst du eigentlich schon mal in Winterberg oder Willingen????


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

So


----------



## half-devil333 (11. März 2008)

ja genau so eins meinte ich


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

Martin, das wäre was für uns


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa Du in dem Kleidchen das wär schon was Hmmmmmmmmmm
Halber Teufel sag mal ob du schon mal in Wibe od Will warst?


----------



## half-devil333 (11. März 2008)

wibe ja. 5mal im herbst. will nein.
welche strecke fahrt ihr denn immer in will? die dh?


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

ist zumindest geplant...


----------



## half-devil333 (11. März 2008)

wann macht wibe eigentlich wieder auf??? wollt da nämlich in den ferien hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Nix


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Ich werde da auch nach der Eröffnung die ersten zwei Wochen nicht hin habe keinen Bock auf 230m Liftschlange.
Das dürfte dem Dropdead gefallen, den Burschen magst Du doch oder nicht mehr? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxja6JoLgps


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

sghfjhasdfjsdgfasd
oh das habe ich ja wirklich gepostet.


----------



## half-devil333 (11. März 2008)

ja und wann ist die eröffnung? ...


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

ostern, wenn das wetter mitspielt (22.03).


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Was sagst du denn zum Vid Dropdead?


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

Romo halt, der geht gut ab


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Das Mongoose hat auf jeden Fall ein eigenständiges Design wa?


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Ich wüste gerne mal wer noch 88 posts in seinem vorstellungs Fred hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (11. März 2008)




----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

*Most Famous* 

@Martin:

Ich sortiere und sichte gerade die Bilder; guck mal in mein Album ich habe die Simson mal "bearbeitet"


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Sieht geil aus. wird aus Dir doch noch was hä? (Schneller Bergabler, und guter Fotograf)


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

Schalter umgelegt und ab geht das...


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]






Ich kann nicht mehr...


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

So die Rache erkennst du dich wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

Das Objektiv ist zu groß und der Typ hat zu viele Haare!


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2008)

Du hättest aber gerne son Objektiv und so volles Haar.


----------



## Dropdead (11. März 2008)

Objektiv ja, Haare sind mir Wurst!


----------



## half-devil333 (12. März 2008)

wegen wibe: ich werd wohl in der woche nach ostern für 2tage hinfahren...dürfte ja wohl nicht all zu voll werden während der woche oder?


----------



## half-devil333 (12. März 2008)

da habt ihr mal einen haufen recht cooler videos:
http://viciouscircle.pinkbike.com/fav-videos/


----------



## Fattire (18. März 2008)

habe mal mit Paint gespielt.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

@dropdead ramones fan?


----------



## Dropdead (18. März 2008)

ganz großer sogar

@maddin: bist'n echter künstler


----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> ganz großer sogar



cool^^ ich mag rock'n roll high school.


----------



## Dropdead (18. März 2008)

Typischer 80er Teeniemovie, allerdings mit großem Kultpotential!
Kennst du den Film Breakfast Club?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (18. März 2008)

Iss ein bischen sch... geworden. aber ich werde bestimmt nochmal eine andere geschichte ausprobieren um Anregungen wäre ich natürlich dankbar.
z. B. Vectorisieren oder umwandeln von Paint auf JPG.


----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Typischer 80er Teeniemovie, allerdings mit großem Kultpotential!
> Kennst du den Film Breakfast Club?



vom namen her nicht.


----------



## Dropdead (18. März 2008)

Du bist gerade eine wenig unschlüssig was deinen Avatar angeht, kann das sein?

Was hörst du den so (außer Metal, das ist ja mehr als offensichtlich)?


----------



## Fattire (18. März 2008)

Hey Dropdead wie siehts denn mal mit den Fertigen Bildern aus?


----------



## Dropdead (18. März 2008)

Ich arbeite dran


----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

@dropdead

ja bin ich  das bleibt jetzt aber!

öhm metal(death-,thrash-(nu, 80er), metalcore, speed,nwobhm*, manchmal auch(selten) power/viking und progressive), hardcore, deathcore, screamo, emocore, bisschen punk, hair metal(glamrock(-metal), so old school zeug wie ac/dc, ramones, kiss...

bevorzugte bands:

As I Lay Dying
Atreyu
As Blood Runs Black
Agnostic Front
Bring me the Horizon
Bullet for my Valentine
Caliban
Callejon
Cannibal Corpse
Children of Bodom
Darkest Hour
Die Ärzte
Disturbed
Drowning Pool
Devil Driver
Exodus
Fear Factory
From Atumn to Ashes
Haste the Day
Ill Nino
Iron Maiden
In Flames
Jimi Hendrix
Killswitch Engage
Maroon
Megadeth
Metallica
Me First an the Gimme Gimmes
Machine Head
Misfits
Nirvana
Pantera
Paradise Lost
Pro-Pain
Raise Against
Sanctity
Sepultura
Six Feet Under
Sick of it All
Skid Row
Slayer
Soil
Soilwork
Sonic Syndicate
Soulfly
Trivium
3Inches of Blood

genug?

edit: *new wave of british heavy metal


----------



## Fattire (18. März 2008)

Kannst mir was sage zu meinen Fragen oben?


----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

Fattire schrieb:


> Kannst mir was sage zu meinen Fragen oben?



welche fragen meinst du? ich sehe nur eine an dropdead gerichtete frage


----------



## Dropdead (18. März 2008)

Röntöntöntön etc. 
Bilder sind in Arbeit, bald wird das ganze Forum von der Schönheit deiner Bikes wissen

@half-devil: motörhead muß damit rein!!!

check mal the disaster, kid dynamite, blood for blood oder planes mistaken for stars(bin mir nicht sicher ob es die bands noch gibt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

@droptod

öhm ja sind ganz cool also motörhead*(besonders ace of spades). ich hab aber nur paar lieder von denen.
die anderen werd ich mir mal zu ohren führen.

*weißt du denn auch woher das "ö" kommt, obwohl man es wie ein o ausspricht?


----------



## Dropdead (18. März 2008)

ich habe es irgendwo mal gelesen, aber wieder vergessen. weißt du es?


----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

jap *angeb* das ö kommt daher, da die band gerne jägermeister trinkt. und um dem getränk zu huldigen, haben sie einfach 2ö-punkte hinzugefügt.
genauso wie mötle crue.


----------



## Dropdead (18. März 2008)

richtig, ich erinnere mich!
lemmy von motörhead sammelt übrigens alles mögliche was mit der wehrmacht zu tun hat (kreuze, helme usw.). ich glaube der gitarrist von slayer (kerry king) auch. hat aber nichts mit der gesinnung zu tun, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin.


----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> richtig, ich erinnere mich!
> lemmy von motörhead sammelt übrigens alles mögliche was mit der wehrmacht zu tun hat (kreuze, helme usw.). ich glaube der gitarrist von slayer (kerry king) auch. hat aber nichts mit der gesinnung zu tun, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin.



richtöck. ich muss den anderen immer erklären, dass ich kein nazi bin, wenn ich in nem slayer shirt rumrenne  danke kerry king


----------



## Dropdead (18. März 2008)

*friedhof der kuscheltiere*
der trucker der das kind der familie überfährt hört lautstark ramones (pet cemetary => friedhof der kuscheltiere). ich glaube der song wurde damals auch für den film geschrieben. 'nen passendes video dazu gibt es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (18. März 2008)

stimmt aber an die szene bzw. den song kann ich mich nicht mehr errinnern. aber der film ist lustig. klassiker halt.


----------



## MukkiMan (20. März 2008)

sag mal leute wie siehts mit biken die tage aus oder willingen?


----------



## half-devil333 (20. März 2008)

also ich hätt lust und zeit nach dberg zu kommen. nur das wetter...aber naja egal


----------



## Dropdead (20. März 2008)

In Willingen brauchst du Wintersportgerät! Die Pisten sind wieder offen und die Gondel nimmt dann keine Biker mit!


----------



## Der Yeti (21. März 2008)

Wibe macht dieses WE net auf, sie erwarten -9° und einen halben Meter Schnee-.-. Wir wollten erst auch hin, aber jetzt*wein*


----------



## half-devil333 (21. März 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Wibe macht dieses WE net auf, sie erwarten -9° und einen halben Meter Schnee-.-. Wir wollten erst auch hin, aber jetzt*wein*



 
und ich wollt im laufe der woche hin


----------



## Dropdead (21. März 2008)

Wie gut daß ich im Besitz von Wintersportgerät bin...


----------



## Der Yeti (22. März 2008)

Hm, ein Bike mit Kufen?


----------



## Dropdead (22. März 2008)

Nope, ein Snowboard, Bikes gehören mMn nicht auf Skipisten.


----------



## Fattire (22. März 2008)

Hallo habe mich mal wieder an einem Logovorschlag probiert.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (22. März 2008)

wie wäre es denn mit einem logo im "verkehrsschilder-style"? (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine)


----------



## Fattire (25. März 2008)

Kombination aus Achtung Steinschlag und Achtung Radfahrer z.B.


----------



## half-devil333 (25. März 2008)

oder ein achtung schild mit einem roardgap und einem biker, der darüber springt.
oder einfach nur ein typ(wie auf den verkehrsschildern), der sich langmacht.


----------



## Fattire (25. März 2008)

Hey das wäre wohl genau das was ich vorgeschlagen Habe oder Halber Teufel?


----------



## half-devil333 (25. März 2008)

nee nicht so wirklich?! nur dass beides im "verkehrsschilder-style" sein soll (,was ja auch meine idee war )


----------



## Fattire (25. März 2008)

So in etwa dachte ich es nur mit Grösseren Radfahrer hatte jetzt nur nicht so viel zeit.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fattire (26. März 2008)

Hi wenn wir genug dicke Steine finden Könnten wir auch auf dem langen Stück wo wir den Sprung hinsetzen ein Steinfeld bauen.
*FOTOS* nur als erinnerung


----------



## half-devil333 (26. März 2008)

ähm weches stück meinst du?


----------



## Fattire (26. März 2008)

Das weisst du doch nicht halbes halbes Teufelchen.
Hier nochmal was für Dropdead.





[/URL][/IMG]
Ooooooooch hat der Osterhase aufs Fressbrett bekommen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (26. März 2008)

ich würde aber gerne mein wissen erweitern


----------



## Dropdead (26. März 2008)

Bisher fehlen uns aber noch die Steine für ein derartiges Vorhaben...
Aber der Rest wird so langsam; habe auch noch eine Idee für den unteren Teil


----------



## MukkiMan (29. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_TV...nkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=12089

schaut mal was ich wieder gefunden habe ^^ das is so hammmmmmmaaaa über welchen trail redet ihr und martin was is mit dem sprung steht der wieder?


----------



## Dropdead (29. März 2008)

des video hob i gmoint


----------



## MukkiMan (4. April 2008)

llllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnggggggwwwwwwweeeeeeiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllliiiiiiiiiggggggggg


SPAM
SPAM
SPAM ^^


----------



## marci 95 (5. April 2008)

Hey MukkiMan hast ja an der Uni nicht schlecht aus der Wäsche geschaut wo du mich fahren gesehen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (5. April 2008)

Ist der kleine Mann hier auch gelandet


----------



## marci 95 (6. April 2008)

JO mein süßa komm du hast nicht schlecht aus der Wäsche geguckt an der uni ne


----------



## marci 95 (6. April 2008)

hi hasste eigentlich schülervz maggi und bidde sag mal wie du da geschrieben wirst


----------



## Dropdead (6. April 2008)

und große fresse hat er auch gleich


----------



## MukkiMan (6. April 2008)

und verwechselt uns ^^

ach ja winterberg bin ich angemeldet..... ich fahre noch bei junioren mit^^ .... das einzig schlechte ist das ich am nächsten tag direckt geschichte schreibe und vorher am tag noch in weimar bin.......... das wird sehr sehr sehr stressig


----------



## half-devil333 (6. April 2008)

ich hatte auch vor mich heut noch anzumelden 
weiß vielleicht einer von euch, wie ich das mit der einverständniserklärung von meinen eltern regeln muss?


----------



## Dropdead (6. April 2008)

guck mal ins reglement. du brauchst die einverständniserklärung bei der anmeldung und bei der startnummernausgabe. gehe die anmeldung doch mal provisorisch durch, es müsste eine meldung kommen das du die erklärung brauchst.


----------



## half-devil333 (6. April 2008)

öhm nö kommts nicht.

mal schauen was die anderen im wibe ixc cup...fred sagen.

wie teuer ist das denn bei euch(dir)?
bei mir 37 mit versicherung
habt ihr(du) euch(dich) versichert?


----------



## Dropdead (6. April 2008)

nicht versichert und 43,20 muss ich latzen.


----------



## half-devil333 (6. April 2008)

wie genau läuft denn das dann mit der versicherung ab, wenn ich doch nicht teilnehmen könnte?(sry kenn mich mit sowas nicht aus)

edit: -.- warteliste. ab heute verfluche ich das internet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (6. April 2008)

Krass, die haben dermaßen viele Anmeldungen, dass die Hobbyklasse fast voll ist. Warte mal bis die den Ansturmm an Anmeldungen bewältigt haben; Morgen geht bestimmt wieder was!


----------



## Fattire (21. April 2008)

Hey Fotos eigentlich schon wieder klar?


----------



## Dropdead (23. April 2008)

tadaa!!!

picasaweb.google.com/flashedlight/NewAlbum2304082210?pli=1


----------



## marci 95 (3. Mai 2008)

ey mike wann lädtste die bilder vom sender mal hoch und die bilder von martin sind echt geil also du weißt ja ne wenn ich pro werde dann wirste auf jedenfall mein fotograf


----------



## Dropdead (3. Mai 2008)

klick mal auf den link in meinem beitrag über dir


----------



## marci 95 (5. Mai 2008)

danke miki ich hab se jezz sehen echt fett aus aba die neuen von martin die kann  mann einfach nit topen die sind echt WELTKLASSE
danke nochmal 
marci


----------



## marci 95 (9. Juni 2008)

hi miki hab gehört du fährst zu den profis nach winterberg oda willingen wollte fragen ob ich mit darf 
maggi


----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

mal gukka was ab geht hier und wo bleibt mein Paket??????????????


----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2008)

ist verschickt, noch nicht da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2008)

muss da sein!


----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

Is da!!!
Hoffen wir mal das bei unserem rodtrip besseres wetter als jetzt ist.


----------



## half-devil333 (22. Juni 2008)

das wetter ist doch geil! nur ich kann nicht fahren-.-

danke für die grüße


----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

@ Dr. OP dead: warum hast du denn deinen nic falsch geschrieben?


----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2008)

eeh luigi, ische bin nix doctore


----------



## half-devil333 (22. Juni 2008)

wieso falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

Ah berufs betrüger mafiosi war wohl klar wie viele mussten schon dran glauben?


----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2008)

habe schon wunderschöne schuhe von prada für dich anfertigen lassen...





































...aus beton!!!!


----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

Aber warum das denn du wirst doch bald von meine Gärtner besuche bekommen und er wird eine Häckselar mitbringen Herre Grautvornix


----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2008)

ok ok, ich tausche gärtner gegen italienischen neffen


----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

Deine letzte chance ist machst du grosse geschäft mit mir.


----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2008)

das wäre?


----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

na grosse geschäft machst du jede Tag hä kapito.


----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2008)

ah, kaiserstuhl


----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

riktig luigi grautvornix


----------



## Fattire (22. Juni 2008)

POST 177 wer hat mehr HIHIHIHIHIHI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2008)

:d


----------



## Fattire (31. August 2008)

Mein neues Steinfeld hat mich viel schweiss gekostet.


----------



## Fattire (31. August 2008)

Mein neues Boot zum Angeln!


----------



## Fattire (1. September 2008)

hier mal ein Paar nette vids.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoMu63opcA8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoMu63opcA8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8_4DmBzGNM&NR=1


----------



## Dropdead (1. September 2008)

Hier der Link:

Team Bodenprobe Unterforum


----------



## Fattire (1. September 2008)

Ok hier ein paar Bilder aus Norwegen mit Trails die Freude aufkommen lassen würden.


----------



## Dropdead (1. September 2008)

Ay, Cabron, da möchte ich gerne mal runterfahren, Pendejo


----------



## Fattire (1. September 2008)

Grip ohne ende wenns trocken ist !!!
@ Dropdead die Videos mal angetestet?


----------



## Dropdead (1. September 2008)

Tandem ist lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (1. September 2008)

Die tussi und der Typ sind auch cool.


----------



## Tigralin (2. September 2008)

heheheh ihr geht ja mal ab ... voll geil .... 
das kann nicht nur von den Ibus kommen oder? 
Boah schöne pics aus norwegen ....


----------



## Fattire (2. September 2008)

Hier Sabbeln wir nur Dünnzeug weils hier niemanden stört


----------



## Dropdead (2. September 2008)

Oh, wir haben einen Gastredner


----------



## Fattire (2. September 2008)

Der kommt aus Hamburch und fährt ein SX!!!
Kauf dir nen Bigbike man.


----------



## Tigralin (2. September 2008)

*lol* Frau will aber kein Bigbike Mann... *fg* die ist genau das richtige für mich glaub mal ....meine kleine Pauli...   also sinnlos frei wie geil ist das denn.. hier bleibe ich ...und nein die kommt nun aus Hannover und das leider schon seit drei jahren... aber mein herz hängt in HH...*hust* und wem gehört die kleine Sx die bei dir in den Foddos ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (2. September 2008)

das war mal meins der Dropdead hatte auch mal eins wenn Du nen Artzt brauchst sagst du es.


----------



## Tigralin (2. September 2008)

was wie wo ? arzt? bestimmt nicht.. wofür auch immer


----------



## Tigralin (10. September 2008)

so es wird wieder Zeit.... Was auch immer zu posten.... vielleicht ein sinnloses HALLO an alle ???? 
und ein lustiglustig tralalalalala....


----------



## Dropdead (10. September 2008)

HALLO zurück 

Kann es sein dass du ständig gute Laune hast?


----------



## Tigralin (10. September 2008)

Ja logisch !!!!!!!! sonst wäre die Welt doch öde .... das muss schon sein ... und selbst??? ich mag nicht mehr arbeiten heute.. keine Lust das Wetter ist so schön da möchte man doch lieber das Bike spazierenführen.. *LOL*


----------



## Fattire (10. September 2008)

Nee der Dropdead lässt sich lieber zum Essen einladen.


----------



## Fattire (10. September 2008)

aber ich werde jetzt noch los.


----------



## Dropdead (10. September 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil bin ein fröhlicher Mensch 

Mein Bike muss ich wohl leider ein anderes Mal spazieren fahren


----------



## Tigralin (10. September 2008)

HEHEHE... nenenene... wie cool .. will auch was essen.. muss wohl mir was jagen unterwegs,.. und wo warste denn jetzt also wenn du jetzt los bist liest du es ja erst wenn du wieder da bist also ach ihr wisst schon was ich meine...
und was wie ??? zum essen einladen lassemn tztztztzt


----------



## Dropdead (10. September 2008)

Ähm, errh, ja! Muaah, und ich dachte ich wäre planlos 
Der Fattire ist los; ich bin noch HIER, gehe aber auch gleich weil ich zum Essen eingeladen wurde.

Puuh, ich hoffe ich konnte das hiermit aufklären xD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (10. September 2008)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatz up? Na DD wieder nen Kilo mehr drauf? habe meine Runde allein gemacht habe Trails gesucht und gefunden ist Doch eigentlich nich so schlecht das die Amis und Tommis uns im IIWK mit Bomben beworfen haben die Krater sind echt Praktisch wenn wirden Klappspaten ein wenig kreisen lassen können wir auch noch eine Shuttelbaren trail Kriegen müssen nur einige Äste und sonstiger schei$$ aus dem Weg.
Wenn du immer nur Frisst statt zu Biken brauchst du bald eine 700er Feder.


----------



## Dropdead (10. September 2008)

...oder einen vpp hinterbau, der kann mit weicheren federn gefahren werde


----------



## Fattire (11. September 2008)

Du hast zu weiche Federn inner Biane 1:3 übersetzung bleibt 1:3 übersetzung du Gnom


----------



## Tigralin (11. September 2008)

hehehe.... jaja...cool cool ... trails suchen.. sososo .. geile sache...und selber bauen mal noch viel cooooler.. ehm verpeilt?? wer? ich? hrhrhrhrh niemals.. ehm nagut ein wenig.. aber hei was solls... 
ehm ich habe mir sagen lassen das es selbst schon Bikes für Elephanten gibt also iss ruhig weiter.. wir suchen dir dann so ein Teil raus... 
so nen schickes mit unterbodenbeleuchtung...  wargs.. ja so was gibt es... bbrrrrr


----------



## Dropdead (11. September 2008)

niemals! ich bin radfahrer! wenn ich unterbodenbeleuchtung will kaufe ich mir nen polo und bau die da rein (grausige vorstellung:kotz...

was den elefanten auf rädern angeht...








...männer ohne bauch sind krüppel 

und außerdem bin ich gar nicht dick, höchstens "solide gebaut"


----------



## Tigralin (11. September 2008)

hehe... right... 
es gibt tatsache hier einen der unter seinem Bike ne unterbodenbeleuchtung hat..  schlimm sowas schlimmer als ein polo mit licht..

lieber herr gott im himmel bitte lass es diesen winter nicht viel regnen und auch kaum schnee geben damit wir das ganze Jahr biken können.. mmh ok dann muss es auch bitte bald einen expressservice für alle zu überholenden Biketeile geben !!!!! amen... 
mmh so ein picknick kurz vor weihnachten im walde... geil ...


----------



## Dropdead (11. September 2008)

ja, am besten noch rot-weiß bekleidet 

schnee gibbet hier eh nicht mehr und selbst wenn; bei glätte kann man prima driftorgien veranstalten


----------



## Tigralin (11. September 2008)

ja und dann den Bikes noch Rentiergeweihe aufsetzen... ich glaube wohl dann ist es um uns geschehen... ARGS...  niemals...*flüstert* und dann eben noch einem ne rote Nase aufsetzen... 

Oh ja driften... nicenice... schöner als schlammen... wird nicht so dreckig und der Kick dürfte besser.. sein wenn der Baum mal unaufhaltsam näher kommt obwohl man schon seit ein paar Metern mehr die Bremsen ran und dir Füße unten hat .... hehehehehe... mmh obwohl so nen rotweißes Ding könnte man dann als Puffer nutzen...


----------



## Fattire (11. September 2008)

Du bist vieleicht gebaut wie ein Solid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigralin (12. September 2008)

frech....


----------



## Fattire (12. September 2008)

Ich meinte den Dropdead!!! aber eigentlich sieht er eher aus wie ein Kona oder Ellsworth
Ich habe heute mit dem Dropdead schönes Drifttraining gemacht das hat mir sehr viel freude bereitet das nächste mal mit Klappspaten! dann wird geschippt da hat der Dropdead ahnung von das Schippentaler-Spatengesicht.


----------



## Tigralin (14. September 2008)

hehehe war klar...cool... und ich sage euch führt euch gegenseitig in versuchung die strecken zu erneuern und zu verbessern.. *mit weiser stimme spricht*  und legt euch nicht ab !!!!!!!!! war jetzt gestern in Wibe... HAmmer.. wollen in der Woche noch mal hin... *freufreu*...

hehehe armer Dropdead...nen kona .. *lol* na solange nicht wie nen Norco...das wäre echt miiiiiiiiiiies.....


----------



## Dropdead (14. September 2008)

Ich habe meine Genugtuung für heute; der Fattire hat es geschafft seine hintere Felge zu falten

Und Kona und Ellsworth kommen mir eh nicht ins Haus (die neuen Norcos sind recht schick, wenn auch teils zu bunt. Das Team DH macht aber richtig was her.)


----------



## half-devil333 (14. September 2008)

wo wart ihr denn heut fahren? und wie hat der fatirre das angestellt?


----------



## Tigralin (14. September 2008)

das glaube ich dir gerne Drop... na das tut mich jetzt auch interessieren wie er das gemacht hat !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (14. September 2008)

Der Fattire fährt halt etwas schneller über Steine als der Dropdead da kann so was schon mal vorkommen. Das obere Stück am Velmerstot ist nunmal sehr Verblockt. (Die Felge hat echt nicht mehr lange zu leben vieleich in zukunft doch wieder 729 hinten.!!!) Das neue Team DH von Norco finde ich auch recht ansehnlich.
War es gut in Wibe habe gesehen das du ordetlich am Droppen warst @ Tigra...


----------



## Tigralin (14. September 2008)

Jau so nen bissel   war der hammer... war echt geiles Wetter und die Strecken nicht so voll... schau mal bei [email protected] rein.. da sind noch mehr pics.. ... mmhja leider hat es aber die ganze Nacht vorher geregnet... das war echt blöd... die DHstrecke ist mies gewesen...schlammschlacht... geht bestimmt noch schlimmer aber superglatt war es schon...nachmittags war es dann besser...ansonsten alles super.. die restlichen Strecken perfekt... nicht zu trocken nicht zu nass... ein böser Sturz an dem Tag... wie gesagt wollen in der Woche jetz evtl nochmal hin !!!!


----------



## Dropdead (15. September 2008)

Der Fattire trifft die Steine die ich umfahre...


----------



## Tigralin (15. September 2008)

hihihi... wie ehm ungeschickt ....  tztztz


----------



## Fattire (15. September 2008)

ich bewege mich aber dafür doch schon sichtbar voran!!!
Bzw wenns drauf ankommt muss ich als erster Springen oder fahren!!!
deine Felge ist auch nicht Beulen frei du Dropdead Du


----------



## Dropdead (15. September 2008)

Dafür habe ich meine 8 wieder rausgefahren gestern


----------



## Fattire (15. September 2008)

Mal 8 sind das jetzt 64 mein lieber freund du kannst einfach nur labern und labern und labern und deswegen mag ich dich auch so man hat immer jemanden der einem das letzte bischen Niveau aus den Hirn Sabbelt.


----------



## half-devil333 (15. September 2008)

brabbeln könnt ihr ja, das weiß ich...aber wie siehts mit fahren aus? mittwoch?


----------



## Dropdead (15. September 2008)

Dann zeig uns mal wo es langgeht!


----------



## half-devil333 (15. September 2008)

schnellst möglich den bergrunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (15. September 2008)

So muss das!


----------



## Fattire (16. September 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhmen


----------



## Tigralin (16. September 2008)

ihr seid echt geil.... Flausen in den Rädern,  Schrauben locker und Achten im Kopf oder so ... mmh oder andersrum EGAL .. hauptsache Fun...


----------



## Tigralin (21. September 2008)

ehm seid ihr nun kollektiv  bei den weißen schicksalsengeln gelandet? hehehe... oder alles heile und fit??? waren am Donnstertag wieder in Wibe... war saugut... bis auf ein runterplumpsen von der shore einer mitfahrerin hat alles gut geklappt...wetter geil .. leute geil... lift geil... hehehe... und bei euch auch alles jut gewesen ???


----------



## Dropdead (21. September 2008)

habe es heute mal vor die kamera geschafft...
das ist eher selten, normalerweise bin ich der scharfschütze. heute abend gibbet also neue bilders vom heutigen tage.

war ein schöner tag heute, bis auf die kopfschmerzen die mich seit heute morgen plagen


----------



## Tigralin (21. September 2008)

jaaaa cool .. also uncool mit dem Kopf und cool mit den Pics.. und ach mann.. ich rede mich um Kopf und Kragen... konnte heute nicht los.. narf... ich wollte aber... hat nur irgendwie nicht in diesen Tag gepasst... dann muss ich wohl morgen los..  dann warte ich mal gespannt auf die Foddos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## half-devil333 (21. September 2008)

wo wurdste denn geknippst?


----------



## Dropdead (21. September 2008)

Radarfalle im Wald! Die Bilder sind im DH-Album.


----------



## Fattire (21. September 2008)

@Dropdead: Hast du den DH Verkehr behindert? Oder was?
@Tigralin: Wow du nimmst die lange Anreise nach Wberg aber oft auf dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigralin (21. September 2008)

Ich mag es da einfach unheimlich gerne... !!!! und hat halt so auch von den Leuten gepasst.. haben sogar diesmal ans Gruppenbild gedacht!!!! hehehe... 
ich will auch bald wieder hin... sobald  das passt...mal sehen ob mich jules woanders hinentführt aber ich denke dann doch lieber nochmal Wibe... er konnte ja nicht mit diesmal  der einzige aus der chaosherde der nicht dabei war... ärgerlich.. 


nee er hat nen eichhorn erschreckt und das hat der Fuchs gesehen ist zum dachs gelaufen und der hat dann der Blitzdingsdahasen bescheid gegeben das er abdrücken soll !!!!! .. 

coole Pics.. Dropdead.. einfach schöööön geil...


----------



## MukkiMan (14. Oktober 2008)

moin!!^^ lange nichts mehr gehÃ¶rt.... wie gehts so und wie isses mal wieder mit riden ? achja ich habe mir ein wenig was gegÃ¶nnt ^^ http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/206186 komplettes bike fÃ¼r 900â¬ also sind halt jetzt meine alten felgen drinne


----------



## Dropdead (15. Oktober 2008)

Du lebst! Müssen mal wieder ne Runde shredden gehen 
Aber Ghost...


----------



## Fattire (15. Oktober 2008)

Du hast dir nen Ghost gekauft??? aber shredden sollten wir wirklich mal.


----------



## MukkiMan (15. Oktober 2008)

für den preis musste ich zuschlagen..... kommt ja auch wieder weg und dann was neues..


----------



## MukkiMan (15. Oktober 2008)

achja wie war eigentlich illmenau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (15. Oktober 2008)

sehr sehr geil top organisiert und echt geil war halt schneller als Mike und der hatte keine Prellungen am Rücken.


----------



## MukkiMan (15. Oktober 2008)

nicht schlecht  wär eigentlich auch gerne dabei gewesen  naja nächstes mal..... sag mal will nicht zufällig einer meine wildsau und oder die gabel kaufen?^^


----------



## Dropdead (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MukkiMan (15. Oktober 2008)

hmmm dann muss ich sie wohl doch übers netz verkaufen


----------



## Fattire (15. Oktober 2008)

Wir könnten deine Wildsau auch schlachten und Grillen!!!
Essen könnten wir sie dann mit der Gabel.


----------



## Tigralin (22. Oktober 2008)

Jiha... Montag und Dienstag auf nach Winterberg....  letztes mal dieses Jahr... *seufz* und ihr ?? was macht ihr noch so???


----------



## Dropdead (22. Oktober 2008)

In der Woche ist immer ein bißchen schlecht, aber Willingen ist ja ganzjährig fahrbar


----------



## Tigralin (22. Oktober 2008)

*fg* ja mal sehen wann ich da dann mal schnuppern gehe...


----------



## Queen of Bike (1. November 2008)

test


----------



## downhill master (1. November 2008)

moin moin bin neu hier und interresiere mich mein fahrrad selber zusammen zu bauen

kenn mich da aber nich so aus kann man mir i-gent wie helfen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreadkopp (4. November 2008)

dann lass dir steuersatz und innenlager beim fahrradladen deines vertrauens einbauen... den rest kriegste schon selbst zusammen... es sei denn, du beschäftigst dich erst seit nen paar wochen mit bikes... (was wahrscheinlich eher nicht der fall ist, oder?)


----------



## Tigralin (5. November 2008)

Lesen , Lesen, Lesen,,,,, heheheheehe.....   ..... habe ich schon erwähnt das ich Laub hasse?????????


----------



## Dropdead (5. November 2008)

Laub ist doch schön. Diese Farben im Herbst...


----------



## Tigralin (5. November 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAA schön anzusehen ,,, aber ******** zu fahren... wenn sich dann noch diese wunderschön aussehenden Wurzeln so malerisch dadurchwinden.....


----------



## Fattire (6. November 2008)

@ Tigralin: Du brauchen grosses Tüta Fahrtechnik für auf Laub Fahren gibts aber nix bei Fahrschulladen.


----------



## Dropdead (6. November 2008)

^Digga, was geht'n jetzt? Das Bier wird nicht kälter!


----------



## Tigralin (7. November 2008)

mmhpf.. jaaaaaa. vielleicht einfach fahren, fahren , fahren.... hat zufällig einer ne dose fahrtechniklein für den anfang ? hehehehehe... learning by doing... aber spaß macht es ja trotzdem .... 
aba, listen... luuk ät ju wenn ju rollst den berga runda.. damit du fahren kannst und nicht falla.... hihihi.. fattire geht unter die Raster...  .. oh ich war in willingen... sehr schöne Freeride...von der klippenstrecke sprechen wir besser nicht.. hehehe.,. das ding ist ehm echt mies.... 4cross lustig... hachja....


----------



## dreadkopp (7. November 2008)

ne.dose.fahrtechnik....hab.hier.noch.nen.paar.rumliegen....kann.ich.dir.gerne.schicken....sind.149+verandt.pro.dose.für.dich.ok?


----------



## Dropdead (7. November 2008)

wo sind denn in willingen klippen? muss ich bei den ganzen steinen übersehen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (7. November 2008)

Waren da Steine in Willingen ich hab nichts genaues erkennen können so hats gerüttelt.


----------



## Tigralin (9. November 2008)

hehehehe... also die DHklippen da sind echt oberburner....wer von euch nimmt die alle mit????????? 
mmh Dreadkopp.... also ich dachte an die großen Dosen eher,... die kleinen leere ich immer so schnell.... LOL....


----------

